# The Secret Inside Lincoln'S Watch.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

You have to watch it to find out.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

AlanJohn said:


> You have to watch it to find out.


that is amazing .


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Incredible story,and amazing find,against all the odds!!! :toot:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great story, really, although I was secretly hoping for an Indiana Jones style treasure map B)


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Somehow, I can see the next installation of the "National Treasure" series taking inspiration from something like this...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My favorite of the Smithsonian's museums ... you never know what you'll see there. Archie Bunker's chair, Kermit, Dorothy's ruby slippers, George Reeves' and Christopher Reeve's Superman costumes, .... The Smithsonian is rightly called "America's Attic" due to all the valuable objets in its possession.


----------

